# Two pieces (violin solo and quintet), guess the VST :-)... no, real musicians!



## and- (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Thanks to this forum, I realized that recording a real musician (or two musicians) is a good and inexpensive alternative to using sample libraries. 

During a very brief google session I managed to find 3 performers with good references and affordable rates. One of them was, actually, thesteelydane from this forum. Unfortunately for me, he was on vacation away from his studio, but it was possible to proceed with the other musicians.

"Snowflake"
Violin solo - Natalia Czerska-Kacprzak


"Waltz for Strings"
Violin, Viola I, Viola II - Natalia Czerska-Kacprzak
Cello I, Cello II - Chi Yuming


I've worked with these musicians and I liked the results  :
https://www.airgigs.com/violin-viola-cello-online/3067/violinviolaupper-strings-
https://www.airgigs.com/violin-viola-cello-online/716/Solo-violin-or-viola-recording

I'm looking forward to your comments.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Lovely work. Congrats!


----------



## dariusofwest (Feb 15, 2017)

Great writing, great performances too! Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## and- (Feb 15, 2017)

*SimonCharlesHanna
dariusofwest*

Thank you for your kind words, guys! It was really fun for me to hear the real performance. Facinating to hear all those small details that make the real instruments and musicians to sound... well... real. 

What do you think about this combination of instruments? In particular, having two violas and only one violin instead of the opposite.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 16, 2017)

Lovely music! Thanks for the mention, sorry I couldn't help you out at the time, but I'm glad you found someone who could. And the more violas the better, I always say!


----------



## and- (Feb 17, 2017)

*thesteelydane*
Thank you! Yes, I tend to have more violas in my scores than usual.  I think, they provide an excellent subtle contrast to the violins when playing melodic lines. Not too much - just enough.

Contacting you almost on New Year's Eve was a long shot anyway.


----------



## and- (Feb 17, 2017)

ghostnote
That was actually a good observation: I studied composition in St.Petersburg Russia. I'm impressed!


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Feb 19, 2017)

One Comment: WOW! Congrats on seeing your creations come alive.


----------



## and- (Feb 21, 2017)

Black Light Recordings
This is a short but really flattering comment.  Thank you very much! You are right, it was fantastic to hear my music performed.

One interesting thing. I noticed that the panning of the instruments that I did in the audio is opposite to the panning done in the video. I imagined that the viola that plays the melody would be to the left and the cello that plays the melody would be to the right. Obviously, my imagination was incorrect.


----------



## Phryq (Feb 21, 2017)

Amazing! I really like these.


----------



## and- (Feb 22, 2017)

Phryq
Thank you! I have to say that earlier I wanted to write orchestral stuff (and I did) but now I'm really motivated to continue with small groups or even solo instruments. It's far more realistic to have it performed, apparently. And when it has been performed, I'm always amazed how many things they managed to find in my music compared to what I was imagining and anticipating. Live performance does seem to take it to another level.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 22, 2017)

Great pieces! It's great to see some live musicians  as good as samples are they don't come close to real people


----------



## and- (Feb 23, 2017)

*calebfaith*
Thanks! Glad you liked them.


calebfaith said:


> It's great to see some live musicians  as good as samples are they don't come close to real people


Yes, real performers contribute with their knowledge how to perform (big surprise LOL). As my former teacher once said: "While we were being taught how to write, these guys were studying how to play." I guess, this is why they are able to contribute so much to the final sound of a piece.


----------

